# Facial Recognition Instead of Amazon Password



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

> ...sometimes we store our passwords on devices, leaving our phones and tablets easily hijacked by anybody who picks them up.
> 
> To avoid that, some users use stupid-short passwords that are easier for our bovine hooves to stab in.
> 
> ...


https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/03/16/amazon-wants-you-to-pay-by-face/


----------

